# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Hong kong - thẩm quyến

## hainiemtin

*Giá tour : 15.204.000 đồng 

ĐẶT TOUR*
* 
Ngày 1: TP.HCM – HONGKONG (Ăn trưa + tối)*
Trưởng đoàn Liên Bang đón Quý Khách tại Ga đi Quốc Tế - Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất  cảnh đi HongKong. Đến Sân bay ChekLapKok (HongKong), xe và HDV địa phương đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa. Trên đường đi qua Cầu Thanh Mã – cây cầu treo đường bộ và đường sắt đẹp nhất Hong Kong, tham quan  Nhà bàn giao – nơi diễn ra buổi lễ trao trả HongKong về cho Trung Quốc, Avenue of Stars - Đại lộ được dát bằng những ngôi sao bằng đồng với tên và dấu bàn tay của các minh tinh nổi tiếng HongKong
Chiều: Tham quan núi Thái Bình, Vịnh Nước Cạn. Bảo tàng sáp – Tái hiện bản sao những người nổi tiếng, những ngôi sao màn bạc nổi tiếng ở Hongkong, Trung Quốc.
Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do khám phá Hong Kong về đêm.﻿

*Ngày 2: HONGKONG – CÔNG VIÊN GIẢI TRÍ OCEAN PARK (Ăn 2 bữa) ﻿*
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tham quan trung tâm tài chính IFC. Tham quan Công viên Hải Dương Ocean Park – nằm ở phía nam của Đảo Hongkong. Đây là công viên được xếp thứ 7 trong số những công viên được ưa thích nhất trên thế giới do tạp chí Forbes bình chọn và là điểm thu hút khách du lịch hàng đầu của người dân Hongkong. Công viên có diện tích 870.000 met vuông với nhiều khu vực giải trí riêng biệt: cung biểu diễn của động vật biển, cung giải trí, phòng thí nghiệm hiện đại….Quý khách xem các chương trình biểu diễn hấp dẫn và các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh.
Ăn trưa tự túc trong công viên. Quý khách tiếp tục vui chơi và thưởng thức chương trình bắn pháo hoa.
Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.﻿

*Ngày 3: HONGKONG – THẨM QUYẾN (Ăn 3 bữa) ﻿*
Ăn sáng. Tiếp tục tham quan Miếu Huỳnh Đại Tiên, Ni viện Chí Liên và Đền Nan Lian. Ăn trưa. Sau  đó tham quan, Xưởng sản xuất và chế tác đá quý và nữ trang nổi tiếng HongKong .
Ăn trưa. Xe đưa Quý khách tự do mua sắm thoải mái tại Chợ Đàn Bà nơi kinh doanh nhiều mặt hàng phong phú và đa dạng.
Ăn tối. Quý khách khởi hành đi Thẩm Quyến bằng xe.
Đến Thẩm Quyến, nhận phòng khách sạn 5* nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại Thẩm Quyến.﻿

*Ngày 4: ĐÔNG BỘ HOA KIỀU THÀNH (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Ăn sáng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan Viện bảo tàng Thẩm Quyến – nơi trưng bày những cổ vật nổi tiếng Trung Quốc. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Công Viên Đông Bộ Hoa Kiều Thành – khu giải trí phức hợp rộng 9 km2 được xây dựng vào năm 2007. Tại Ecoventure Valley, Quý khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi trong nhà & ngoài trời ( xe đạp kì diệu Magic Bicycles, xe buýt điên Crazy Bus…và các trò chơi Rotary Horses, Dolphin Jump, Bubble Balls… cho trẻ em) hay trở thành một thám tử dưới biển với chiếc tàu ngầm của Đức trong thế chiến II qua bộ phim 4D Lost in the Sea ở Adventure Canyon, xem Fountain to Music - vòi phun nước theo từng chủ đề âm nhạc khác nhau hay tận hưởng không khí thiên nhiên tại khu rừng nguyên sinh Rapids Forest, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của thác nước khổng lồ với độ cao 300m…
Tiếp tục tham quan Tea Stream Resort Valley - là sự kết hợp giữa hai nền văn hóa phương Đông & phương Tây. Quý khách ngồi xe lửa qua các khu rừng nhỏ tại Train Station Square tham quan mô hình khu dịch nổi tiếng Interlaken củaThụy Sĩ, xem phố hoa Flower Road và vườn trà Sanzhou Tea Garden mang đậm nét văn hóa Trung Hoa. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem chương trình biểu diễn T-Show độc đáo.
Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Thẩm Quyến.﻿
* 
Ngày 5: THẨM QUYẾN – HONG KONG – VIỆT NAM (Ăn 2 bữa)*﻿
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do tham quan mua sắm.
Ăn trưa. Quý khách về lại sân bay Hong Kong bằng phà, tiếp đó làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay về lại Việt Nam. Về đến Tp.Hồ Chí Minh, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.Trưởng đoàn chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.
( Thứ tự các điểm tham quan có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế )﻿

*+ Liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH Thương mại Du lịch Liên Bang*
92 Nguyễn Biểu, Phường 1, Quận 5, TP.HCM
Điện thoại (08) 3838 2288 - Fax : (08) 3838 2299

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

hè này mà rảnh có thời gian và điều kiện sang TQ chơi 1 chuyến  :Smile:

----------


## saomai84

Đó là ý kiến hay đấy!

----------

